# New tortoiseroom!



## Tom O. (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

I work on a new tortoiseroom, its a part that we never used before.
This is how its gonna look like:







It was a dark room with no windows or something else.
Here are some pics of what we already did to it:


































































I had a little bit of help with this.Â 






Hope you guys like it!


----------



## sueb4653 (Mar 3, 2013)

looks like its gonna be awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 3, 2013)

That's a great use of "wasted" space!


----------



## mctlong (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, thats alot of work! Its looking good so far. Your little helper is a cutie.


----------



## bigred (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like Its going to be very nice, If you wear out the little helper he will actually go to sleep when he is suppose to


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 3, 2013)

I am looking forward to see the finished room. Keep us posted.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! awesome


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 3, 2013)

MasterOogway said:


> I am looking forward to see the finished room. Keep us posted.



I will


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 4, 2013)

2 or 3 of these tubs gonna come in the new room.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 4, 2013)

I love the dedication that some owners have!! Great job!!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Momo!


----------



## Tom (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 4, 2013)

Where did you get those tubs,and what are the dimensions?


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 4, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> Where did you get those tubs,and what are the dimensions?



i order them to somebody, there are 130x80x46 cm.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 6, 2013)

Moving along how fun!


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it looks great so far. How many enclosures are you planning on putting in there?looks like you have lots of space...


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 6, 2013)

Not that many, i would say 4 or 5.


----------



## sibi (Mar 6, 2013)

How will you use those tubs? I assume you'll use it for soaks?


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 6, 2013)

No, i will use them for keep turtles.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## wellington (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow, this is going to be great. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2013)

I really love when people show us step by step how they build something (like your doing).


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## laney (Mar 9, 2013)

That's such a great idea, I've heard of people converting basements but never attics, it makes a lot of sense for light and heat 

I now want an attic


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha!  Thanks!


----------



## lynnedit (Mar 10, 2013)

So jealous. 
I would put a nice comfortable chair in there so you can sit and admire your tortoises!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 10, 2013)

Mayby i will!


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Mar 10, 2013)

I love what you are doing and I totally agree that the attic is a great Idea!!! You have it nicely insulated and all your warm air from downstairs will dispurse up to the tortoises it's like recycling at it's finest!!! I can't wait to see your finished product!! Great job so far!!!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## terryo (Mar 10, 2013)

Unbelievable. Can't wait to see this when it's finished. I love seeing how you are doing it step by step.


----------



## guille24 (Mar 10, 2013)

Tom O. said:


> 2 or 3 of these tubs gonna come in the new room.



thats amazing!!! u r doing such a great job!!! where do you get those tubs ???


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 10, 2013)

guille24 said:


> Tom O. said:
> 
> 
> > 2 or 3 of these tubs gonna come in the new room.
> ...



Thanks!
I order them to someone but i dont now were he get them. 




terryo said:


> Unbelievable. Can't wait to see this when it's finished. I love seeing how you are doing it step by step.



Thanks Terry!


----------



## Lasciels Toy (Mar 11, 2013)

Those are concrete mixing trays. You can get them at Lowes or Home Depot for about $12.00 ea.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks great! I can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 11, 2013)

Lasciels Toy said:


> Those are concrete mixing trays. You can get them at Lowes or Home Depot for about $12.00 ea.



there are Laguna tubs i pay $150.00 each


----------



## Lasciels Toy (Mar 11, 2013)

Tom O. said:


> Lasciels Toy said:
> 
> 
> > Those are concrete mixing trays. You can get them at Lowes or Home Depot for about $12.00 ea.
> ...



Woh! Maybe my perspective is off because there's no size reference in the picture, sorry they look just like cement trays. May I ask what the size is on them? The biggest cement tray is around 35" x 25" x 7.5" http://m.homedepot.com/p/Large-Mixing-Tub-887102A/202086174/


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 11, 2013)

Lasciels Toy said:


> Tom O. said:
> 
> 
> > Lasciels Toy said:
> ...



Nothing to worry about they do look like cement trays. 
these are a little bit bigger then 50" 30" 18" .


----------



## Lasciels Toy (Mar 11, 2013)

Tom O. said:


> Lasciels Toy said:
> 
> 
> > Tom O. said:
> ...



 ok ya, that's quite a bit bigger >.<


----------



## Millerlite (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking good. Can't wait For the end result. Are you building your own vision style enclosures or are you just using the tubs?


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 11, 2013)

Millerlite said:


> Looking good. Can't wait For the end result. Are you building your own vision style enclosures or are you just using the tubs?



I will use the tubs but i think i will make it so good as possible like their natural habitat. My 2 enclosures for my redfoots and rhinoclemmys will come in this room to.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## laney (Mar 13, 2013)

Omg I'm so freakin excited about this !!


----------



## wellington (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay, you need to speed up this remodel. We just don't have that much patience


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha! Thanks guys!


----------



## mctlong (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, its looking fantastic!


----------



## lynnedit (Mar 14, 2013)

Is that plumbing for a sink?

Now I am beyond jealous....


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 14, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Wow, its looking fantastic!



Thanks!




lynnedit said:


> Is that plumbing for a sink?
> 
> Now I am beyond jealous....



No, its for heating the room. 
But there is a sink in the room next to this one.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

I try to get a idea how i gonna make the enclosures for the redfoots like a nature look.
here a idea hope you like it or give youre idea of it.


----------



## lynnedit (Mar 15, 2013)

I like everything that you make!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 15, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> I like everything that you make!



Thanks you, i appreciate!


----------



## wellington (Mar 16, 2013)

Tom O. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I try to get a idea how i gonna make the enclosures for the redfoots like a nature look.
> here a idea hope you like it or give youre idea of it.



I really like it. So can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## terryo (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see it finished. Any progress pictures yet?


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 16, 2013)

terryo said:


> Can't wait to see it finished. Any progress pictures yet?



No sorry, we didn't work on the room this weekend.


----------



## Char (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow that is awesome. I'm sure every bit of your hard work will pay off and they will Love their new home..


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Char!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## srod (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow wow wow wow! 
Great tortoise parent you are!!! They are going to be so happy in their new living quarters 

Curious, do the windows open?


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 20, 2013)

srod said:


> Wow wow wow wow!
> Great tortoise parent you are!!! They are going to be so happy in their new living quarters
> 
> Curious, do the windows open?



Thanks, yes i can open them.


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 21, 2013)

Tom, this is looking great! I always enjoy seeing your build threads for your carpentry skills and your ingenuity. Good stuff, keep it coming. We are all looking forward to seeing the final product. The step-by-step process is inspiring and educational for someone with marginal carpentry skills, such as myself.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 21, 2013)

Redstrike said:


> Tom, this is looking great! I always enjoy seeing your build threads for your carpentry skills and your ingenuity. Good stuff, keep it coming. We are all looking forward to seeing the final product. The step-by-step process is inspiring and educational for someone with marginal carpentry skills, such as myself.



Thank you! 
We dont gonna have time to work this weekend on the room but the next weekend we gonna work on it.
We will close the hole en work further to the walls.


----------



## Zamric (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, this is my 1st visit to this thread and I can do nothing more that re-state all the obvious statements already made... 

I can add that this looks like a project I would concider myself if I had such a space! Even after the Torts are old enough to be outside 24/7, it would make a great little garden room! Is there enough room to put a third skylight?


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 21, 2013)

Zamric said:


> Well, this is my 1st visit to this thread and I can do nothing more that re-state all the obvious statements already made...
> 
> I can add that this looks like a project I would concider myself if I had such a space! Even after the Torts are old enough to be outside 24/7, it would make a great little garden room! Is there enough room to put a third skylight?



Yes, i could put 3 skylight but 2 are already enough for this room i think. 
If it is a dark day i can put the daylight on that will be there in the room.


----------



## Zamric (Mar 21, 2013)

Tom O. said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this is my 1st visit to this thread and I can do nothing more that re-state all the obvious statements already made...
> ...



A room like this can do nothing but increase you property value as much as your living conditions! Lucky torts! What kind are they? did you say and I missed it?


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 21, 2013)

Zamric said:


> Tom O. said:
> 
> 
> > Zamric said:
> ...



0.0.7 Redfoots
2.0.0 Rhinoclemmys incisa

And after the room finished:

- some razorbacks.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi guys!
Here is a new update of the room..


----------



## ulkal (Mar 30, 2013)

WOOOOAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!
Hurry up, so you can come over and build the same in my
house 1: 1 

Jk, but this is extremely awesome.

Thank you for sharing, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 30, 2013)

ulkal said:


> WOOOOAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> Hurry up, so you can come over and build the same in my
> house 1: 1
> 
> ...



Lol, thanks!


----------



## lynnedit (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice!!!!! I love your updates, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tom O. (Mar 31, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Nice!!!!! I love your updates, keep 'em coming!



Thanks, I will!


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 1, 2013)

Another update:


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so excited to see the progress! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm excited to see the progress too and how well thought out it is!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 1, 2013)

Super cool! Did you do the wiring yourself? How did you do it?


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Apr 1, 2013)

It's amazing how much bigger the room looks now!! I just can't wait to see MORE!! This is so awesome I want a tortoise room too!!!


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! 




jrcrist4 said:


> Super cool! Did you do the wiring yourself? How did you do it?



Thanks, no i didn't.


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 6, 2013)

New update


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 6, 2013)

It's cleaning up nicely! What is going back by the fireplace opening, besides the electric panel?


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 7, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> It's cleaning up nicely! What is going back by the fireplace opening, besides the electric panel?



Thanks, this is going to be a small attic for stuff we don't use anymore because it to small for tortoise.


----------



## contessa20 (Apr 7, 2013)

Whoa! This is awesome. 
I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 7, 2013)

Your carpentry skills are amazing. What a nice use of that space. Love love love the skylight. I have always wanted to put in a skylight.


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys!
I will be happy when it is finished to so i can enjoy the tortoise in their new room.
And this time i will work to a setup that looks like their biotope.


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 13, 2013)

Almost ready to paint.


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 13, 2013)

Wooooo! What color?


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 13, 2013)

lynnedit said:


> Wooooo! What color?



Almost everything white for a better light and one wall light brown the wall after the enclosures for redfoots and rhinoclemmys.


----------



## Tom O. (May 3, 2013)

Its painted for the first time, tomorrow we gonna start the floor and paint for a second time and sunday mayby for the 3 time.


----------



## laney (May 3, 2013)

Ooo coming together now


----------



## SpdTrtl (May 3, 2013)

WOW! I wish I had that much space!


----------



## lynnedit (May 3, 2013)

It looks SOOOO good. What will the floor be?


----------



## Tom O. (May 4, 2013)




----------



## lynnedit (May 4, 2013)

You people are fast workers! Looks gorgeous. Love the paint job and contrasting colors.


----------



## Tom O. (May 4, 2013)

Thank you lynnedit!


----------



## wellington (May 4, 2013)

Looking great. However, I don't have as much patience as you, get it done 
I'm so excited to see it finished and being used.


----------



## Tom O. (May 4, 2013)

Lol, thanks!


----------



## Tom O. (May 9, 2013)

The door is in, only need a tortoise sign!


----------



## lynnedit (May 11, 2013)

That looks great, Tom! Step by step.


----------



## alysciaingram (May 11, 2013)

Sigh, maybe when the two year old goes to college we'll turn his Mickey Mouse room into my tortoise room.  I can't wait to see the finished results. I love it.


----------



## Tom O. (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 10, 2013)

Almost ready!!
It did take longer then i expected.
I think in 2 weeks the animals will be in there.


----------



## wellington (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, looking really nice. 2 more weeks, ugh, its been to long already. my tort shed is only in its third day and im about ready to choke the builders for taking so long. you have patience of steel. A question please . This is in an attic, correct? Also has skylights. Do the skylights open for ventilation or do you have another way to cool it in the hot summer months, it will get hot up there.


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 10, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 10, 2013)

wellington said:


> Wow, looking really nice. 2 more weeks, ugh, its been to long already. my tort shed is only in its third day and im about ready to choke the builders for taking so long. you have patience of steel. A question please . This is in an attic, correct? Also has skylights. Do the skylights open for ventilation or do you have another way to cool it in the hot summer months, it will get hot up there.



Haha 
Yes its a attic, i can open the windows like you said.
If its is to warm the torts gonna be outside, but this room doens't catch the full sunlight so the temp not gonna get that high in their.
I also can open the door.


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 10, 2013)

Can I move in? Lol


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 10, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> Can I move in? Lol
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Dachshund
> ...



Lol


----------



## Sterling Thunder (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice use of the space! I hate doing drywall, between getting the seams sealed cleanly and the dust, ugh. Am I understanding correctly that you did all the work (minus electrical, which I am assuming you had your little helper do)? You really have done a nice job that you can be proud of.


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 11, 2013)

Sterling Thunder said:


> Nice use of the space! I hate doing drywall, between getting the seams sealed cleanly and the dust, ugh. Am I understanding correctly that you did all the work (minus electrical, which I am assuming you had your little helper do)? You really have done a nice job that you can be proud of.



Yes it was a work i didn't like, and the dust gets everywhere.
Thank you!


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 20, 2013)

Start to move in the new room, just need to wait until the torts can outside so i can clean their enclosures and move them into this room.


----------



## jeffstort (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks amazing


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2013)

Man, those are nice bins. what are they and where did you get them?


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 20, 2013)

Wish you could come over and do that to my place!!! And yes, super nice bins... I need a million of those!!!


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 20, 2013)

I order them to somebody but i don't now where he gets them.


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 26, 2013)

My back hurt so much, but is was all worth it!
Finally its done. 











when you clean up the room you see how much stuff you got!


----------



## Beck (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous! I bet you are so relieved its done. Now you just need some comfy chairs to enjoy your new room and reptiles.


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 26, 2013)

Those tubs are awesomely huge !


----------



## volcom6981 (Jun 26, 2013)

They look like the Laguna preformed pond bins. I use them as well you can get a couple sizes. Awesome room


----------



## terryo (Jun 26, 2013)

What a wonderful job you did. I just can't say enough...fantastic!


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks all!




volcom6981 said:


> They look like the Laguna preformed pond bins. I use them as well you can get a couple sizes. Awesome room



Thanks, yes their are Laguna bins. 




terryo said:


> What a wonderful job you did. I just can't say enough...fantastic!




Thank you Terryo!


----------



## wellington (Jun 26, 2013)

That is a beautiful job.


----------



## destiny88 (Jun 26, 2013)

wow what a fantastic job you have done
fantastic


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 26, 2013)

If it were mine, I would spend a lot of time there


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 27, 2013)

I will spend a lot of time in it thats for sure.


----------



## Hybrid (Jun 27, 2013)

Too awesome. I am now envy your tortoises, their room is more beautiful than me!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Great job!! I love this thread from beginning to end that was a lot of work!!


----------



## Tom O. (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## panda (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow. I'm so jealous! Can't wait to get my house. Might have copy your idea. Great job on the room.


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Aug 10, 2013)

Turned out great!!


----------



## Sh3wulf (Aug 10, 2013)

This is so fantastic! 


Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## Carol S (Aug 10, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------

